# GTR Price Rise



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Just had it confirmed by a good source that Nissan is increasing the price of the GTR from December 8th by 6%:runaway:

People who have orders in place are price protected


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Just go the same information from Middlehurst mate when I cancelled my order! Funny how they want to talk to you when you cancel. Anyone want to buy a nice plate - R3 SGO............R35 GO? :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

If that is the case then my super silver with nav ordered Apr 08 is costing me £54900 as a result of the VAT reduction and I didn't pay the £1400 SS premium.

The same car will go up to £59700 - that leaves me somewhat protected on the residual front surely??

Here's hoping...


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Why did you cancel?


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I shaln't be ordering at that sort of rise.

Ok they have to protect their profits but I think it may have a reverse affect on orders.

I shall wait until someone has to sell theirs in June / July


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Mark B said:


> I shall wait until someone has to sell theirs in June / July


For a profit?:chuckle:


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

why dont you just order one now for july delivery and get it at the cheaper rate.

No brainer if you ask me.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

GTR FREAK! said:


> why dont you just order one now for july delivery and get it at the cheaper rate.
> 
> No brainer if you ask me.


...unless he wants nav/bluetooth.

D


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mark B said:


> Ok they have to protect their profits but I think it may have a reverse affect on orders.


get used to it, EVERYTHING is going up in price next year. washing machines, lightbulbs, TV's, ecpect anything from 10% to 20% increases.

mook


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Great news for residuals. I may regret cancelling now.


----------



## gtrjp (Nov 16, 2008)

that is true all price protected, only reason cost is going up in build cost and to keep in line with japan and america,


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

then order one now before 8th dec and you'll be in the winning. You'll get a car next july and if you want to sell it then you'll be better placed too!


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Guys, could anyone tell me the price of a black edition nav/bluetooth car now, and as at the dec 8th price increase?


----------



## Grey Gator (Nov 11, 2008)

GTR FREAK! said:


> then order one now before 8th dec and you'll be in the winning. You'll get a car next july and if you want to sell it then you'll be better placed too!


Not sure how an order placed now will result in a delivery next July 

Current expected delivery for a UK spec car is Q3 *2010*

Glad I got in before any price rise...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Grey Gator said:


> Not sure how an order placed now will result in a delivery next July


The thought is that there are some non satnav allocation left which would mean if you can do without it, you can have a car in July.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

They wont stay up long, they're already in free fall in Japan !!!

I reckon they'll be enough dropped orders between now and July that there will be next to no premium with owners who need to get out fast. Im looking forward to it !!  

J.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe a scare tactic to boost/retain sales?...

Surely Nissan UK would have hedged against the exchange rate prior to the recession to cover themselves against any ex rate fluctuations?....


TBH, I was contemplating putting an order in now, however I am sure that there will be a few owners who will sell within 3-6 months of owning it due to the current financial climate, and the projected climate for next year. 
These cars along with all the other high priced sports cars are going to get hit with the brunt of the recession. It can already be seen with the price of 911's, M3's etc... Some 997 Turbo's are being sold for around the 70K mark and were bought for over 100k just a few months ago... That's around 30% in 4 months....

I think a 3-6 month old GTR will resell for around £45kish next year. so why pay £55k now?.. Even If anyone ordered now, they can't expect delivery until the end of next year.. 
It is a shame but some examples of these cars might even dip below the £40k mark by the end of next year

I think this is also why Nissan along with every other manufacturer has seen a drop in sales for the flagship models, maybe also why they need to cause some panic buying...?  :flame: 

Nissan will also need to protect the resale values for customers who sell early, this 6% rise will be nice little cushion for them as well.....


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with the last 2 posts


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Or maybe people are talking down the residuals cos they haven't got orders in? Enjoy!


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Nissan do not have unlimited funds to hedge against fluctuations I'm sure.

Davros will be along with his calculator to work out the price increase.

From my point of view I think really they should have put the price up 15-20% :clap:


----------



## Sock (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm jn two minds about ordering one now. I was going to wait as i honestly believed that i would be able to get a used one by the end of next year for mid 40's. This increase slightly scuppers my plan . They're still going to drop imo but the £4000 saving + the vat does take some of the sting out. 

The only thing holding me back is not knowing if the car will have Bluetooth or not .


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

Grey Gator said:


> Not sure how an order placed now will result in a delivery next July
> 
> Current expected delivery for a UK spec car is Q3 *2010*
> 
> Glad I got in before any price rise...


Because an allocation has become available for non-nav caars for the uk. So unless your absolutely transfixed on sat-nav you can get a car for July 2009, if you dont believe ring your hpc, or better, get a mate to ring for a non nav car and see if he/she can get one ordered.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

sjc said:


> Guys, could anyone tell me the price of a black edition nav/bluetooth car now, and as at the dec 8th price increase?


if you want a black edition with nav you will expect the car, mid 2010 and it will cost £57,400. If you want it in Ultimate Silver it is a further £1,400.

After 8th december it will cost, £60,844 and again the £1,400 for the Silver.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

Sock said:


> I'm jn two minds about ordering one now. I was going to wait as i honestly believed that i would be able to get a used one by the end of next year for mid 40's. This increase slightly scuppers my plan . They're still going to drop imo but the £4000 saving + the vat does take some of the sting out.
> 
> The only thing holding me back is not knowing if the car will have Bluetooth or not .


How is that holding you back, you either order a car with nav and bluetooth or you dont its your choice!! If you want one WITH then you'll have to wait until mid 2010, if your not fussed you can have a car by JULY 2009


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just to clear up any confusion Nissan will be increasing prices and this will be announced on 8 December this year. The figures quoted by some people here are accurate.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Just to clear up any confusion Nissan will be increasing prices and this will be announced on 8 December this year. The figures quoted by some people here are accurate.


not to be cheeky or anything but what the hell is that post meant to mean, we have just said that and the figures are 100% right so who are the some people?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

WoREoD said:


> Or maybe people are talking down the residuals cos they haven't got orders in? Enjoy!


Yep I think this is right, can these people really afford to buy a GTR?, no I dont think so, could they if it was cheaper?, yes I think so.....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I think it depends on what you mean by afford to buy.

Can I and people like me afford to buy ?? Well for me personally today, no, as my money is stuck waiting for clients to pay as always at end of year and highlighted by the current circumtances. Could I buy in April ?? Yes, I was contemplating buying a Murcielago or Ford GT earlier this year, but bought another business instead. I know at least two other people in exactly the same situation who are previous GTR owners thinking its not worth buying or depositing now because of the depressed market and the impact that will have, and doubly so now this price hike is imminent as it will undoubtedly pitch some of the speculating depositers who were holding out when THEY cant afford it due to recent events in the hope they could have turned a quick profit.

In the cold light of day why would I want to throw 10grand away for a month or twos patience ??

J.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

None of us can predict how prices will hold, but one things for sure, the Jap cars are selling for UK money, so my guess with a Nissan Warranty the UK will command more next year than there Jap rivals, and I cant see a Jap car selling for £35k can you?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GTR FREAK! said:


> not to be cheeky or anything but what the hell is that post meant to mean, we have just said that and the figures are 100% right so who are the some people?


sorry. just trying to help 
next time I get information sent to me by NMGB and have been told what is in the public domain and what is not would you just prefer I keep quiet?


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> sorry. just trying to help
> next time I get information sent to me by NMGB and have been told what is in the public domain and what is not would you just prefer I keep quiet?


no not at all, and as i said im not trying to be cheeky, just want to know what, some peoples figures, meant??? And you didnt give us any information, not any that wasnt already there anyway. so yes, if you have info, SHARE IT ofcourse!:clap:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I always prefer when you keep quiet,

But then Ive stayed in hotels with you when you havent stopped talking for four days !!!

   

OOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo is that the time, 

best I be off before I get the chairmans cane !!!


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

lol at u


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

bladerider said:


> best I be off before I get the chairmans cane !!!


hah ! You wish!!!! 



:runaway::runaway:


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

look i was just asking a f*****g question, dont see why thats so bad.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

GTR FREAK! said:


> look i was just asking a f*****g question, dont see why thats so bad.


Just shush Mr Sensitive,

Im in the middle of insulting Hoopy Fuggles, not you.  

Feel free to have a dig at him too if you want though, he's old, and tired, and smells a bit of wee, so he's a pretty easy target (moves slowly too) !!!

:squintdan:thumbsup::clap:

He got to be the chairman thanks to his sterling work in International Politics and world renowned subtlety !!:lamer:

   

hehehe


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm glad I don't have such problems with buying a new GTR, cause I can't afford one 
But I'll be happy to buy one in a few years, but that's only if Nissan makes one with M/T


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

WoREoD said:


> Or maybe people are talking down the residuals cos they haven't got orders in? Enjoy!



I doubt it,

Residuals are down for all cars, it's not GTR specific. 

Many people would probably save over £10k by buying a few months later, it's inevitable that some people will sell up within a few months of owning.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

bladerider said:


> He got to be the chairman thanks to his sterling work in International Politics and world renowned subtlety !!:lamer:


1) I don't do subtlety
2) I don't do detail

anything else you want to know? :chuckle:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

nah, I already know how to waste money on cars and grow old disgracefully !!!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

It is like I was saying in the other thread about the VAT reduction that the motor industry would pull the old Treasure Island move and not pass the VAT decrease on and instead take the profit themselves.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

GTR FREAK! said:


> if you want a black edition with nav you will expect the car, mid 2010 and it will cost £57,400. If you want it in Ultimate Silver it is a further £1,400.
> 
> After 8th december it will cost, £60,844 and again the £1,400 for the Silver.


Thanks, I have one on order for dec 2009 but I've had a big comp crash and lost all my details temporarily.! I assume it's gonna be £56,600 ish with the VAT reduction, so over a car ordered after dec 8th for 2010 delivery that's a saving of £4.2K.That'll sweeten the pill of any depreciation.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

sjc said:


> Thanks, I have one on order for dec 2009 but I've had a big comp crash and lost all my details temporarily.! I assume it's gonna be £56,600 ish with the VAT reduction, so over a car ordered after dec 8th for 2010 delivery that's a saving of £4.2K.That'll sweeten the pill of any depreciation.


lol - glad to help.


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

I think that skyline69 is right and the dealers don't have to pass on the VAT decrease. If you have signed an order form to purchase the vehicle at £55,000 or whatever then unless it actually shows a breakdown of VAT, etc, on the invoice that is the price that you have contracted to pay.


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

Received confirmation from dealer yesterday saying the VAT saving will be applied in full to all orders for delivery by Dec 2009.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

BJohnson said:


> I think that skyline69 is right and the dealers don't have to pass on the VAT decrease. If you have signed an order form to purchase the vehicle at £55,000 or whatever then unless it actually shows a breakdown of VAT, etc, on the invoice that is the price that you have contracted to pay.


The order form specifically states that the contracted price is only subject to change for rates in government taxation ie VAT, VED.

The reduction of £1200 will be passed on accordingly - Nissan and the dealer are still making exactly what they had budgeted for.

D


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

The UK market is already struggling with car sales and dealers are going out of business, worrries about how bad the recession will get, high GTR depreciation, servicing costs, fuel costs, etc, etc.

I know thay have to make money but really, making a small profit is better than making none at all through zero sales.

A GTR price rise at this time is the opposite of what they should to be doing. Nissan would be better taking the hit just to move the stock rather than kill off what demand there is.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Just to confirm, the VAT guidelines I've received that the VAT rate applies at the time of delivery for goods or services, so the 15% rate will apply - not withstanding Brown / Darling trying to drive me out of business due to admin overload!

(It also states the 15% rate can be applied to goods and service delivered after 18th November!).


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

The GTR is a supercar and doesn't fit into the normal car pricing box. Putting up the price of the GTR is exactly the right thing to do, the more expensive it gets the more orders they'll get. Waiting lists for Super cars should always be long or they loose their appeal.

Pile on the increase Nissan.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The price increase is the same as in Japan and is allegedly based on the costs of production, not some marketing concept.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Pugwash said:


> The GTR is a supercar and doesn't fit into the normal car pricing box. Putting up the price of the GTR is exactly the right thing to do, the more expensive it gets the more orders they'll get. Waiting lists for Super cars should always be long or they loose their appeal.
> 
> Pile on the increase Nissan.


This is a joke right, have you been out from under your rock in the last 6 months and checked the economy?


----------



## Sock (Dec 16, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> The GTR is a supercar and doesn't fit into the normal car pricing box. Putting up the price of the GTR is exactly the right thing to do, the more expensive it gets the more orders they'll get. Waiting lists for Super cars should always be long or they loose their appeal.
> 
> Pile on the increase Nissan.



ROFL...........


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm going to decide before Friday!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Mark B said:


> I'm going to decide before Friday!


Decide what?


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

If I order the R35 or not... I wanted a decent test drive but the car is gone. Back in the UK tomorrow so will pop into Nissan for a chat.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

The car has gone?, you should have ordered one, then you could have driven it around Silverstone flat out:squintdan:chuckle:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep the black press car they had was only for a few days (Westover)

Are you buying??


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes mate, had mine on order since Oct 07 with Westover, comes April/May 09


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool 

What colour??


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

psd1 said:


> This is a joke right, have you been out from under your rock in the last 6 months and checked the economy?


Nope!!! No joke. I read that recently that despite the economic slowdown there were more people on supercar waiting list than ever before and more supercars being registered. The residual prices of supercars were also unaffected by the credit crunch. 

I wasn't sure either but if you think about it, the rich will always have money and do not live in the same world as us.

The question is whether the GTR is really a supercar as people keep stating, surely if it's a supercar it should be much more expensive


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Pugwash said:


> Nope!!! No joke. I read that recently that despite the economic slowdown there were more people on supercar waiting list than ever before and more supercars being registered. The residual prices of supercars were also unaffected by the credit crunch.
> 
> I wasn't sure either but if you think about it, the rich will always have money and do not live in the same world as us.
> 
> The question is whether the GTR is really a supercar as people keep stating, surely if it's a supercar it should be much more expensive


the gtr is not in the supercar league that's being discussed. the waiting lists are primarily for ferraris, lambos, astons and porsches. but now even those companies are cutting back production to keep the waiting list in tact. you see, ferrari owners don't care about launch control etc etc. you just have to look at some of the comments on the gtr boards about cancelling orders because the car is .2 secs slower than quoted to realize that it's just not in the same league as a ferrari or porsche in terms of cache.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

but it sure does look like a supercar, it has super car spec even if it's 0.2 seconds slower


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

simzimma said:


> but it sure does look like a supercar, it has super car spec even if it's 0.2 seconds slower


personally (and i've owned ferraris etc) i think it's a supercar beater. but it's not a supercar whilst it's attached to the nissan brand. i think the lexus lf-a would have been a supercar.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

very true, and that lexus does look quite nice


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Pugwash said:


> Nope!!! No joke. I read that recently that despite the economic slowdown there were more people on supercar waiting list than ever before and more supercars being registered. The residual prices of supercars were also unaffected by the credit crunch.


You can suddenly get good discounts on new Ferraris (even the Scuderia) and Lamborghinis, values of 997 GT2s and the like are dropping like stones, well-known dealers are going under ...

Phil


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Pugwash said:


> Nope!!! No joke. I read that recently that despite the economic slowdown there were more people on supercar waiting list than ever before and more supercars being registered. The residual prices of supercars were also unaffected by the credit crunch.
> 
> I wasn't sure either but if you think about it, the rich will always have money and do not live in the same world as us.
> 
> The question is whether the GTR is really a supercar as people keep stating, surely if it's a supercar it should be much more expensive


I do agree that the rich and super rich will have and continue to spend money...but even though the GTR has some "supercar" attributes it will never be a supercar by wealthy folks standards...for one it is a Nissan, secondly the non-rich can own it...which in itself makes it less desirable for the rich...how many wealthy folks drive a Saturn when they can afford a Bently? 

If the question is, is the GT-R a supercar...then the answer is a resounding No!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Mark B said:


> Cool
> 
> What colour??


Black Black Edition


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Philip said:


> You can suddenly get good discounts on new Ferraris (even the Scuderia) and Lamborghinis, values of 997 GT2s and the like are dropping like stones, well-known dealers are going under ...
> 
> Phil


Agreed, perhaps with the exception of some classics and the Enzo/Veyron, the supercar market is really hit. A lot of these cars, such as 997TT/Gallardo/Aston etc were bought on finance. People are selling and no-one is buying, so prices keep falling. 997TTs are in the 60s at main dealers, Gallardos in the 50s in the trade etc. There is a 6mth old Gallardo Spyder (list price £157k) with 800 miles currently offered at £95k at a main dealer...........

I spoke to another dealer who said that last year he would submit 10 finance applications and get one rejection, now he gets nine rejections. It has reached the point they stopped cashing the cheques on deposits from people who required finance because they were so likely to have to refund it when it got declined.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

For those of you who may have a premium --nav car on order ,could you tell me the pre-increase price? I have a black on order but after todays news I might change to premium!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sjc said:


> For those of you who may have a premium --nav car on order ,could you tell me the pre-increase price? I have a black on order but after todays news I might change to premium!


Me too!


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

thats me, it's just under 55K, thats including the 15% VAT


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Ta!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Pre order for Premium - 54200
Super Silver - FOC
Nav - 1900

Total £56100 but with VAT change now £54900 ish

Ordered today that car would be (54900+1370) x 1.06 = £59646.

So in theory I have a buffer of £5k approx on day 1 versus depreciation!

David


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

why is everyone giving it jizz over bluetooth and sat nav?
are maps and cd's below you people or something?


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

obzi said:


> The UK market is already struggling with car sales and dealers are going out of business, worrries about how bad the recession will get, high GTR depreciation, servicing costs, fuel costs, etc, etc.
> 
> I know thay have to make money but really, making a small profit is better than making none at all through zero sales.
> 
> A GTR price rise at this time is the opposite of what they should to be doing. Nissan would be better taking the hit just to move the stock rather than kill off what demand there is.


afraid you're wrong there chap - there is no 'stock' of GTrs just sitting somewhere -they are BUILT TO ORDER so that problem isnt an issue. Price Rise is price rise and they cant help it if costs go up, it also wont affect anyone who has already ordered, so again, not an issue.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

DonDavidson said:


> why is everyone giving it jizz over bluetooth and sat nav?
> are maps and cd's below you people or something?


Even shopping cars come with sat nav and Bluetooth nowadays. 

I could live without sat nav (but it is useful, especially abroad), but it's foolish to pretend it won't be reflected in the used prices as soon as the sat nav cars filter through.

As for Bluetooth, I trust myself to answer my phone in a car but the police don't, so it needs it.

Phil


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Philip said:


> Even shopping cars come with sat nav and Bluetooth nowadays.
> 
> I could live without sat nav (but it is useful, especially abroad), but it's foolish to pretend it won't be reflected in the used prices as soon as the sat nav cars filter through.
> 
> ...


mmmmm. I do feel there is a massive misunderstanding when it comes to used car prices and optional extras. The OEM satnav is going to cost £1900 new. It is a misguided soul who believes that their satnav car will be worth £1900 more than the non nav car when it comes to resale other than within a very, very short time from purchase.

Please feel free to provide any instances where you've sold a car and had ALL the money spent on optional extras back.

It just doesnt happen.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

It's not an option as such though (nav/bluetooth), it will be standard on all the gtr normal spec cars.
Totally agree though, you never get option money back, it will be interesting to see if the UK spec has any options (camera etc).


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

psd1 said:


> I do agree that the rich and super rich will have and continue to spend money...but even though the GTR has some "supercar" attributes it will never be a supercar by wealthy folks standards...for one it is a Nissan, secondly the non-rich can own it...which in itself makes it less desirable for the rich...how many wealthy folks drive a Saturn when they can afford a Bently?
> 
> If the question is, is the GT-R a supercar...then the answer is a resounding No!


FFS - "by wealthy folks standards" & "the non-rich can own it" - we are talking about a car that costs over 50k - do you know how many of the population could even think about owning a car that costs that much?!? I reckon maybe 2%?

Anyone who can afford a GTR can count themselves as 'wealthy folks'!! I am certainly not going to tolerate any shite remarks to do with my car being a Nissan/Datsun as oppposed to being a Lambo/Porsche - at least we aren't paying a premium for a badge - in fact if anything, we are getting a discount for ours!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Agree. & if you're interested only 2% of the UK gross over 100K a year.


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers Nige

& lets not forget that Sharon Matthews kidnapped her own kid to try & swindle £50k out of the Sun - what some people will do to own a Nissan eh......:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> mmmmm. I do feel there is a massive misunderstanding when it comes to used car prices and optional extras. The OEM satnav is going to cost £1900 new. It is a misguided soul who believes that their satnav car will be worth £1900 more than the non nav car when it comes to resale other than within a very, very short time from purchase.
> 
> Please feel free to provide any instances where you've sold a car and had ALL the money spent on optional extras back.
> 
> It just doesnt happen.


Quite agree you don't generally get your money back, but it could help a sale if everything else is equal and more so if the market is full of sat nav cars.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

i also agree, 50k isn't cheap plus the GTR was desinged to be a super car and i think they stumbled across something quite special, even better than a super car.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTRok said:


> Quite agree you don't generally get your money back, but it could help a sale if everything else is equal and more so if the market is full of sat nav cars.


And it could go the other way with a buyer wanting a non nav car as it will be cheaper!


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> And it could go the other way with a buyer wanting a non nav car as it will be cheaper!


But by your own logic, it won't be anywhre near 1900 quid cheaper, so on a 50 grand car which one would be more sellable?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

GTR FREAK! said:


> afraid you're wrong there chap - there is no 'stock' of GTrs just sitting somewhere -they are BUILT TO ORDER so that problem isnt an issue.


Not true for the US market...there are cars at dealerships all over the country...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

MarkyMark 77 said:


> FFS - "by wealthy folks standards" & "the non-rich can own it" - we are talking about a car that costs over 50k - do you know how many of the population could even think about owning a car that costs that much?!? I reckon maybe 2%?
> 
> Anyone who can afford a GTR can count themselves as 'wealthy folks'!! I am certainly not going to tolerate any shite remarks to do with my car being a Nissan/Datsun as oppposed to being a Lambo/Porsche - at least we aren't paying a premium for a badge - in fact if anything, we are getting a discount for ours!


Well FFS yourself, here in the US they only go for $70K. Well within reach of the NON-rich and non wealthy. In fact it's squarely in the Middle to upper middle class demo. And gues what...it is a Nissan, who used to be Datsun...So what will you say if someone says nice Nissan man! 

Wealthy folks drive Bentleys and Rolls Royces and dont give a crap about 0-62 or lap times at the Ring...they DONT drive Nissans!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Just like Lambo/Ferrari/Aston owners etc dont care about 0-60 times either .The guys that own these cars have quite often got the stunning girl in the car next to them ,have probably been out to an expensive Hotel etc for a meal and are on the way back to his nice big house for Champagne and a bit of you know what :chuckle: I dont think they give a toss if some guy in an old Nissan goes past them ,he will probably post his exploits on a forum while drinking a bottle of warm lager on his own .Not saying this is always the case ,but it is quite often


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

BigNige said:


> Agree. & if you're interested only 2% of the UK gross over 100K a year.



True but few buyers of GTR's will be earning that and i think the point is , if they do earn that will they be buying a Nissan???

Dont think so

Apparently potential GTR owners are buying on finance which says a lot i think


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

there are plenty of people out there who are wealthy (in excess of US$1m expendable cash) who have a GT-R. it's most probably not their only car but they own one none the less. btw, there is a stockpile of GT-Rs in HK that have not been sold...


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with Tokyogtr. To a wealthy enthusiast the GT-R has gained and deserves an enormous amount of respect for it's all-round capabilities regardless of price & badge.Even if it were 3 times the price you would still have to admire the total engineering package.....Just look at what it's normally compared too.The only cars any where near it are generally compromised one way or another.
Of course as we know to a wealthy non-enthusiast the GT-R doesn't exist.....the badge isn't right.


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

psd1 said:


> Well FFS yourself, here in the US they only go for $70K. Well within reach of the NON-rich and non wealthy. In fact it's squarely in the Middle to upper middle class demo. And gues what...it is a Nissan, who used to be Datsun...So what will you say if someone says nice Nissan man!
> 
> Wealthy folks drive Bentleys and Rolls Royces and dont give a crap about 0-62 or lap times at the Ring...they DONT drive Nissans!


What, the US getting a far better deal than us brits?!? Surely not?!? 

If someone says 'nice Nissan man' as I drive around the streets of Yorkshire I will be v surprised - especially in Bradford as everyone owns one there. But if they do say it, I will assume they are being sincere.


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

im thinking there's a far higher chance of hearing "nice skyline" than "nice nissan", somehow the skyline range seems to be a bit detached from the nissan brand.

im proud to be a fan of the nissan brand tho.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

MarkyMark 77 said:


> What, the US getting a far better deal than us brits?!? Surely not?!?


Ha ha, well the difference in the price was quite a bit larger when the GBP was so much stronger v/ the dollar, not so much now.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

GTRok said:


> I agree with Tokyogtr. To a wealthy enthusiast the GT-R has gained and deserves an enormous amount of respect for it's all-round capabilities regardless of price & badge.Even if it were 3 times the price you would still have to admire the total engineering package.....Just look at what it's normally compared too.The only cars any where near it are generally compromised one way or another.
> Of course as we know to a wealthy non-enthusiast the GT-R doesn't exist.....the badge isn't right.



Unfortunately to many wealthy the GT-R isnt even a blip on their radar because it doesnt have the "WOW" factor the Lambo or Ferrari does when they pull up to the valet. Now if the thing DID cost 3-5X as much and was branded Infinity it might be what the wealthy wanted to be seen in.

Oh wait, if Nissan wanted to make it to supercar status they would have to take out the back seats, cut the fuel mileage in half and add a ton of quirks 
to put it on the same playing field of other "super" cars! Then the wealthy might pay attention!!!!opcorn:


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Philip said:


> Even shopping cars come with sat nav and Bluetooth nowadays.
> 
> I could live without sat nav (but it is useful, especially abroad), but it's foolish to pretend it won't be reflected in the used prices as soon as the sat nav cars filter through.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if the software and the maps can be updated? If not it will quickly become a useless extra taking up room in the dash.....


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Richf said:


> True but few buyers of GTR's will be earning that and i think the point is , if they do earn that will they be buying a Nissan???
> 
> Dont think so
> 
> Apparently potential GTR owners are buying on finance which says a lot i think


If someone knows anything about decent cars, and not some idiot just paying for a badge, then people earning that kind of money will buy the gtr. This is the gtr, a skyline, a car of heritage and reputation, not 'another nissan'. I'm not going to get into a debate of financial masturbation, but what people earn, how much they earn, and how they pay for their car is irrelevant. Buying on finance is clever for many people, with low interest rates etc you can do a lot of very clever things with a lot of money.
people who earn 'that kind of money', generally don't have that as a profit/earnings figure anyway, and smart people with lots of money do not waste huge lumps of capital on rediculously priced cars.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

psd1 said:


> Unfortunately to many wealthy the GT-R isnt even a blip on their radar because it doesnt have the "WOW" factor the Lambo or Ferrari does when they pull up to the valet. Now if the thing DID cost 3-5X as much and was branded Infinity it might be what the wealthy wanted to be seen in.
> 
> Oh wait, if Nissan wanted to make it to supercar status they would have to take out the back seats, cut the fuel mileage in half and add a ton of quirks
> to put it on the same playing field of other "super" cars! Then the wealthy might pay attention!!!!opcorn:


some of us ARE wealthy and love this car. some of us are wealthy because we take advantage of value for money.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

BigNige said:


> If someone knows anything about decent cars, and not some idiot just paying for a badge, then people earning that kind of money will buy the gtr. This is the gtr, a skyline, a car of heritage and reputation, not 'another nissan'. I'm not going to get into a debate of financial masturbation, but what people earn, how much they earn, and how they pay for their car is irrelevant. Buying on finance is clever for many people, with low interest rates etc you can do a lot of very clever things with a lot of money.
> people who earn 'that kind of money', generally don't have that as a profit/earnings figure anyway, and smart people with lots of money do not waste huge lumps of capital on rediculously priced cars.


I think this has been said before with this 

Of course as we know to a wealthy non-enthusiast the GT-R doesn't exist.....the badge isn't right. 

This nonsense about buying on finance being clever is just that , nonsense , even more so with interest rates being as low as they are , there is next to NO investment which will give a fraction of what the interest costs on car finance will be 

NO smart money will buy a R35 GTR , i'm sure some enthusaists will and they will lose a shed load of money , there is a very good chance Nissan wont even be around in 12 months 

Some will say they are a sporting marque and others will say they are a chav accessory and thats why they will depreciate horribly .


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

tokyogtr said:


> some of us ARE wealthy and love this car. some of us are wealthy because we take advantage of value for money.


Like the ferrari you owned?

I looked for an emoticon tooting his own horn but I couldnt find one...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Richf said:


> I think this has been said before with this
> 
> Of course as we know to a wealthy non-enthusiast the GT-R doesn't exist.....the badge isn't right.
> 
> ...


Sadly in the US people finance $20K cars...:bawling:

An R35 Chav accessory huh...wow, and people around here thought I stirred up shit!! opcorn:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

psd1 said:


> Like the ferrari you owned?
> 
> I looked for an emoticon tooting his own horn but I couldnt find one...


exactly, been there done that. oh, and BOTH ferraris i owned were 2nd hand and a bargain. the only brand new cars i've ever bought: evo VI, lotus elise, lotus Exige S, the GT-R and the wife's too numerous to mention cars. 

so, yes, i AM wealthy and DO drive a NISSAN/DATSUN GT-R. funny how NONE of my wealthy buddies in their porkers and fezzas take the piss. and my neighbour who is the head of maserati japan loves my car. go figure.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

psd1, i had assumed by your picture that you have a gt-r of some sort... look what surprise awaited me on your profile though...

About psd1

Type of car driven
2005 Mustang GT 

oh WHAT as surprise...


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

do you know what 'tokyo' it doesnt surprise me which is the sad thing!!


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> exactly, been there done that. oh, and BOTH ferraris i owned were 2nd hand and a bargain. the only brand new cars i've ever bought: evo VI, lotus elise, lotus Exige S, the GT-R and the wife's too numerous to mention cars.
> 
> so, yes, i AM wealthy and DO drive a NISSAN/DATSUN GT-R. funny how NONE of my wealthy buddies in their porkers and fezzas take the piss. and my neighbour who is the head of maserati japan loves my car. go figure.


fancy lending me 60k you might never see again?.....


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

tokyogtr said:


> psd1, i had assumed by your picture that you have a gt-r of some sort... look what surprise awaited me on your profile though...
> 
> About psd1
> 
> ...


oh WHAT as surprise... the wealthy snob says looking down his nose at the poor white trash American driving fool. It's funny that because I point out that Nissan's flagship auto *isnt *doing what they say and you think because I "dont" drive one that makes me unqualified to comment, it's also funny that since I have an American car listed as what I drive makes me even more unqualified...I'm surprised that the unwashed like me can even chat on the same board as your highness.

I have been on this board for many years. I have recieved a ton of help in regards to the R-34 *I used *to own and in turn I have helped alot of people. I have sold MANY items (to include my NISSAN R-34 GTR) through this board as well, with NEVER a complaint, in fact with high praise for honesty from ALL. It's funny that you feel the need to try in some way to attempt to take me down a notch and belittle me because I choose not drive the world beater supercar that happens to be your "flavor" of the day car...sadly, that tells me alot about your character. 

P.S I updated my profile with my new whip...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

GTR FREAK! said:


> do you know what 'tokyo' it doesnt surprise me which is the sad thing!!


Had an original thought recently?


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

it definatel does seem that you have riled up a few people on here regards your comments and now it has just turned into a slagging match. Not really what i can be bothered with as a 40 year old man. Basically psd1 we dont care how loong youve been on here and how much youve helped others. They WAY in which you made your initial point was the problem i think.. You made such a big deal about the cars times when really it isnt that important, the car CAN do the times posted just not everyone is going to have the perfect testing conditions and so wont necessarily achieve them...KNow what - big deal. I have several friends who have amazing supercars (997 turbo - lambo - f430 scuderia etc) and they cant wait to see the gtr because they arent tripped up on whether its 3.5 or 3.7 or whatever, they know its a class car and that it can beat most of theirs round tracks so they are interested. 

I reckon around a table this argument wouldnt have snowballed to the scale this one has and to be honest its getting petty now - (on both sides admittidly) however you should realise that not everyone is buying the car for its 0-62 time, there are other factors that are included. So let it go man, i mean youve made your point so be happy that youve done it. You wont change everyones perspective and neither will we with you. I personally have had the pleasure to drive many exoctic cars and i know that none of them have had the versatility of the gtr without the compromise of say comfort for e.g.

i tihnk a wee bit of common sense is needed here and ive clearly showed that i have some so show that you do to.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

GTR FREAK! said:


> it definatel does seem that you have riled up a few people on here regards your comments and now it has just turned into a slagging match. Not really what i can be bothered with as a 40 year old man. Basically psd1 we dont care how loong youve been on here and how much youve helped others. They WAY in which you made your initial point was the problem i think.. You made such a big deal about the cars times when really it isnt that important, the car CAN do the times posted just not everyone is going to have the perfect testing conditions and so wont necessarily achieve them...KNow what - big deal. I have several friends who have amazing supercars (997 turbo - lambo - f430 scuderia etc) and they cant wait to see the gtr because they arent tripped up on whether its 3.5 or 3.7 or whatever, they know its a class car and that it can beat most of theirs round tracks so they are interested.
> 
> I reckon around a table this argument wouldnt have snowballed to the scale this one has and to be honest its getting petty now - (on both sides admittidly) however you should realise that not everyone is buying the car for its 0-62 time, there are other factors that are included. So let it go man, i mean youve made your point so be happy that youve done it. You wont change everyones perspective and neither will we with you. I personally have had the pleasure to drive many exoctic cars and i know that none of them have had the versatility of the gtr without the compromise of say comfort for e.g.
> 
> i tihnk a wee bit of common sense is needed here and ive clearly showed that i have some so show that you do to.


I will say this one more time, I am a say what I mean, mean what I say guy. If I tell you I will give you $333.13, I wont give you $333.12...to me that is dishonest. The fact that I have been around here and have been an honest guy goes exactly to that point. All I want is for any business I deal with to be honest, if they are they get my business, if they arent they dont. To me, Nissan isnt being honest. I guess the fact that not everyone holds people to their word is what allows those folks to get away with it. 

At that, I will sign out before this thread gets closed and I get banned for pointing out that the GTR (from most recent accounts) isnt doing what Nissan said it would.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> I have been on this board for many years. I have recieved a ton of help in regards to the R-34 *I used *to own and in turn I have helped alot of people. I have sold MANY items (to include my NISSAN R-34 GTR) through this board as well, with NEVER a complaint, in fact with high praise for honesty from ALL.


Can only yes,everything psd1 wrote there,is correct,as bought his R34 GTR from him when he sold it long ago


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> At that, I will sign out before this thread gets closed and I get banned for pointing out that the GTR (from most recent accounts) isnt doing what Nissan said it would.


Mate,you still get a ride in one of my cars,so maybe we can do that in the new GTR and try to beat what Nissan said/wrote :thumbsup:


----------



## FALCON_GTR (Apr 9, 2008)

psd1 you must chill out a little. I see what you’re saying about figures, but I would wait to see further and more official testing before further comments. 

I think people view the GT-R very differently to other cars on the market as it really is an unbelievable machine and hence why the badge really doesn't matter. If anything Nissan's innovative background (ATESSA systems etc) strengthen the appeal for me. 

My elder brother has never owned a 'normal' car in his life. His stable of cars include a Lambo LP640, Vanquish, F430, XK140 etc. Even he doesn't care about the 'badge' because it's not something thats as good as 911 turbo's etc. It is something far better and I have owned a 911 Turbo and still think they are awesome. 

Why did you sell a R34 GTR and get a Mustang? They sound good but that’s about it? I would far prefer an older classic Mustang! :thumbsup:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Mate,you still get a ride in one of my cars,so maybe we can do that in the new GTR and try to beat what Nissan said/wrote :thumbsup:


Thanks Alex, I am back in the States, but I might have to plan a trip back for that ride. I would say let me tag along next time you go to the Ring...but I doubt Jenny would give up her seat and you KNOW I wouldnt fit in the back!!!

Tell Jenny hello!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Shawn,will do. So youre back in US,whcih will maybe explain to some on here why you sold your 34GTR befor leaving germany

If youre ever here again next to the ring or whereever,just say it

Jenny has no problem giving the seat,she just takes one of the other cars

best regards
Alex


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

psd1 said:


> oh WHAT as surprise... the wealthy snob says looking down his nose at the poor white trash American driving fool.


:blahblah:


----------

